# Old circuit boards from medical equipment and military telecomm boards worth anything



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There are places that recycle those for the rare metals and other valuable parts.

Look in your yellow pages for electronics recycling.

Otherwise some collector might want them to refurbish a device that they just want to have in their collection, but usually stuff such as this is just recycled.



ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Garbage .


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

ten cents a pound at the electronic recycle locally last time I checked.


----------



## Reggieramseye (Dec 16, 2015)

Well it's a good thing that I got some badass looking parts. you guys are going to see some really bad ass jewelry coming out on the market pretty soon save up your money

Thanks for :recycle:


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Please don't make jewelry from discarded medical/military components. You have no idea what they were exposed to. 

The amount lead alone is toxic... The potential effects of overexposure to lead and especially when dealing with children...

http://www.peregrinefund.org/subsites/conference-lead/PDF/0103 Kosnett.pdf


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Could be worth some time in Leavenworth.


----------



## Reggieramseye (Dec 16, 2015)

Not making it from the components as much as the screws washers etc. what's your thought on those being safe?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Try to recycle them to keep the lead and other toxins out of the environment.

Just beware of recyclers that export to the third world. that's worse than the landfill by far.


----------



## bradleyshome (Mar 16, 2016)

Older stuff usually has a lot more precious metals which can be pretty easily retrieved and sold for a lot more than just selling circuit boards for cents


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Pound for pound (ton for ton), most old circuit boards have more gold in them than the raw ore at many producing gold mines.


----------

